# ECA - anyone tried it?



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Hey,

I've found a source for ECA (branded invictus labs). It's dosed

30mg ephedrine

125mg caffine

25mg aspirin

I'm thinking 1 pill twice a day to begin with (5am and 1pm) and maybe move to 3 x per day (5am, 10am, 3pm) depending how I react to it?

Anyone got any experience with it? Are these pills highly dosed? Should I consider cutting them up?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I wasn't aware you can still get Ephedrine. It's been 7-8 years since I've used it, but its very effective as an appetite suppressant. That's the most noticeable effect I had when I used it, and I was using during a diet phase.

I was never a big user and main reason was I would often get palpitations with it. But I did find it effective.

I presume you want to use this during a diet?


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Bensif said:


> I wasn't aware you can still get Ephedrine. It's been 7-8 years since I've used it, but its very effective as an appetite suppressant. That's the most noticeable effect I had when I used it, and I was using during a diet phase.
> 
> I was never a big user and main reason was I would often get palpitations with it. But I did find it effective.
> 
> I presume you want to use this during a diet?


 Yeah - wanna use it to get from 14% bf (top 4 abs showing) down to below 12% (full 6 pack). I've been stuck at 14% for a while and wanna give myself a little boost.

I'm also hoping that I hate it so it gives me motivation to not drift from my diet so I can get off it as quickly as possible


----------



## FlyOnTheWall (Feb 24, 2021)

It's decent for apetite. But I prefer legit yohimbine. That actually helps burn fat too :thumb better energy Imo as well


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Save your money mate, it's not real ephedrine. It's just caffeine. There is only one real ephedrine that I know of and that is by kaizen


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Uptonogood said:


> I'm thinking 1 pill twice a day to begin with (5am and 1pm) and maybe move to 3 x per day (5am, 10am, 3pm) depending how I react to it?


 Crazy bastard, once a day will be enough if its legit (probably isn't).

Best results are it taken fasted, earlier the better.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

FlyOnTheWall said:


> But I prefer legit yohimbine


 Currently using Triumph Yohimbine, its melting off lol


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

mrpitbull said:


> Save your money mate, it's not real ephedrine. It's just caffeine. There is only one real ephedrine that I know of and that is by kaizen


 Well I had already purchased it - it arrived today. Its from what I believe is a a fairly legitimate source (one most people on this forum would know). However I take on board what you are saying - and If I hadn't already paid I'd have probably taken your advice!

However as it arrived I took one; MAYBE it is just caffine, like ALOT of caffine. But my caffine intake is already pretty high and has been for months - this s**t has got me stimming; I feel super alert, slightly elevated flight or fight response and a bit excitable. To be honest it reminds me mildly of my teenage years taking amphetamine for gigs - so much so I had to check i didn't have "pilly willy"! :lol: I'll try it again tomorrow - if I quickly build tolerance its safe to say its caffine. If I'm still getting stimmed from it next week its probably something else!

@Endomorph84 from what I read online people dose 2 or 3 times a day... however if I don't build up tolerance I think you're right; once a day is more than enough!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Uptonogood said:


> @Endomorph84 from what I read online people dose 2 or 3 times a day... however if I don't build up tolerance I think you're right; once a day is more than enough!


 It doesn't down regulate mate. Just be careful, split dose or not. Last thing you want is disturbed sleep or worse heart problems.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Well so far doesn't seem to be reducing appetite so probably not ephedrine unfortunately


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Best fat loss agent there is imo.

What's better than a compound that totally blunts your appetite, if you can comfortably forgo an extra 500-700kcals then you're doing much better than a drug that won't even burn close to this and have little to no effect on appetite.

And if cutting really lean eca makes an excellent appetite suppressant synergy with an oral whilst also energizing you when the oral might otherwise be causing some lethargy.


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

Uptonogood said:


> Well so far doesn't seem to be reducing appetite so probably not ephedrine unfortunately


 What effects are you getting now? Was thinking of trying it


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Rhinoceros said:


> What effects are you getting now? Was thinking of trying it


 Could still eat a horse. No appetite suppression at all and stim effects wore off after 4-5 hours. So maybe it is just caffine. Ill crack on with it for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Uptonogood said:


> Could still eat a horse. No appetite suppression at all and stim effects wore off after 4-5 hours. So* maybe it is just caffine*. Ill crack on with it for a few days and see what happens.


 I'd wager on this given your feedback.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Ephedrine gives you an energy boost so you can work harder and burn off more calories it never suppressed my appetite I used to get it from the chemist it was pharma they allowed you to buy it if you said you had a chest problem then I would make my own stack with caffeine and aspirin ,it's all faked these days but if you want to now if you've got good stuff take 90 mg day and if your dik doesn't shrink then it's crap :thumbup1:


----------

